# EU moving to SA



## Orlin2013 (May 10, 2014)

Hey everyone! 

So I am bulgarian, and my girlfriend is South African and after long time of doin the long distance or me visiting her for a month and then going back to Bulgaria, I decided I wanna move there. So my question is what wd be the easiest way to do that? Should I just get a tourist visa (takes 4 days) and then marry her and stay or should I apply for a life partner's permit (or something else?) here ? (i'm in Bulgaria right now) 

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a question that a great deal of people are asking. Many are rushing to apply under the current rules before they change. Others are considering marrying to solve a visa problem (which is never a good idea).

According to SA's constitution, you cannot be separated from your life partner/spouse, so it remains to be seen what the new regulations will actually say when they are officially released.

Good luck!


----------

